# Lederspezialisierung für Schurken



## Pansenlutscher (5. November 2006)

Hallo,

weiter unten gibts nen Thread im Bezug zur Lederspezialisierung für Jäger, wie sieht es da mit dem Schurken aus? Habe immer gehört das Elementarlederverarbeitung da am sinnvollsten wäre! Da mir aber auch der finanzielle Aspekt wichtig ist, kann man damit auch gut Gold verdienen oder eignen sich da andere Spezialisierungen besser?

Wäre super wenn hier ein paar Leute mal ihre Erfahrungen diesbezüglich preisgeben könnten! SCHURKEN MELDET EUCH!

Gruß


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Pansenlutscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiter unten gibts nen Thread im Bezug zur Lederspezialisierung für Jäger, wie sieht es da mit dem Schurken aus? Habe immer gehört das Elementarlederverarbeitung da am sinnvollsten wäre! Da mir aber auch der finanzielle Aspekt wichtig ist, kann man damit auch gut Gold verdienen oder eignen sich da andere Spezialisierungen besser?
> 
> ...


Ich kann dir sagen... da ich ja auch einen schurke habe LvL 60... naja er ist nicht mir sondern von nem freund aber ich geh mit ihm immer Bwl/AQ20  und der hat auch lederverarbeitung..
Elementarleder hatta... ich hab schoma 300g mit 4 teilen gemacht und die mats musste ich nur 1std lang farmen... also viel spaß mit der Elementarrüstung! Mfg Lars


----------



## Pansenlutscher (5. November 2006)

Na mit einer Stunde farmen wirds bei mir wohl nich hinhauen, bin erst 46 aber danke schonmal für diesen Eindruck!


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Pansenlutscher schrieb:


> Na mit einer Stunde farmen wirds bei mir wohl nich hinhauen, bin erst 46 aber danke schonmal für diesen Eindruck!


Ajo  selbst mit 46 machste 10g in der Stunde... Also viel erfolg
Mfg Lars


----------



## Soulmower (6. November 2006)

Ich hab auch n 60er Schurken und muss sagen,wenn du Geld machen willst,nimm Kräuterkunde und Bergbau...
Das Zeug farmt sich so schnell zusammen und du bekommst,ohne dass du was ausgeben musst,n ordentlichen Batzen Geld in kürzester Zeit.


----------



## Tidi (10. November 2006)

Also ich bin schurke lvl 49 und ich kann nur sagen wenn du das richtige herstellst . Und das richtige verkaufst. Dann machst echt ne menge kohle mit Elementarlederer also machst nebenbei super kohle damit behalt ihn und wenns dir nicht reicht kürschnerie machst auch haufen kohle damit !!!

Mfg Tidi


----------



## Rotur (13. November 2006)

Hi,
ich habe auch einen lvl 60 schurken und bin elementarlederer. ich bin mit meiner spezialisierung eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden, da man sich selber ein gutes set herstellen kann und auch nicht gerade wenig geld verdient. 
jedoch würde sich für dich als schurken auch eine stammeslederer spezialisierung lohnen, da das teufelssaurierset auch gut ist.
wenn du jedoch eher raidinstanzen gehst, lohnt sich da eher ein t1 bzw. t2 set (evtl. auch zg) 
es gibt ne menge schurken die einen fragen, ob man ihnen das sturmschleierset herstellen kann und zahlen auch sehr viel geld dafür. von daher würde ich dir das dann eher raten ^^
mfg
rotur


----------



## Eldaroth (15. November 2006)

Also ich habe auch eine Frage zum kürschnern. Ich bin lv 22 Schurke und habe bergbau auf ca 45 und Ingenieurskunst auf ca 29. Lohnt es sich, wenn ich Ingenierskunst lösche und dann das kürschnern anfange? Denn dann müsste ich ja zu sehr schwachen gegnern und alle kürschnern, und das braucht ja lange. 

Und eine Frage noch zu Kräuterkundigen:
Muss man bei ein paar Kräuterarten eine bestimmte Stufe bei Kräuterkundiger haben? (ich meine also z.B., dass man bei den Fertigkeiten auf 35 haben muss oder so)

Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort


----------



## Alphabet (15. November 2006)

Eldaroth schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine Frage zum kürschnern. Ich bin lv 22 Schurke und habe bergbau auf ca 45 und Ingenieurskunst auf ca 29. Lohnt es sich, wenn ich Ingenierskunst lösche und dann das kürschnern anfange? Denn dann müsste ich ja zu sehr schwachen gegnern und alle kürschnern, und das braucht ja lange.
> 
> Und eine Frage noch zu Kräuterkundigen:
> Muss man bei ein paar Kräuterarten eine bestimmte Stufe bei Kräuterkundiger haben? (ich meine also z.B., dass man bei den Fertigkeiten auf 35 haben muss oder so)
> ...



Also: ingi auf 29 zu löschen ist absolut verkfaftbar!!! 
Kürschnern zu skillen dauert am anfang auch nicht lange, hau einfach Hasen oder schweine um, geht ratzfatz!!! also auch das geht recht schnell zu skillen

Und zur 3. Frage: Ja für die meisten Kräuter brauchst du ne gewisse skillpunktezahl. Du kannst ja auch net am anfang Zinn abbauen

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Irralath (4. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab mit meinem Dudu auf lvl 27 von Kräuter und Alchi auf Kürschner und Leder umgeskillt und hab den skill jetz mit 34 auf 289. Dazu muss man sagen dass ich mit 29 schon auf 254 war. Der Rest war n bissl Pullen von nem 60er durchn Teufelswald und farmen von lvl 34-38 mobs. 

Nur krieg ich im Mom Leder nich auf 190 weil ich kein Bock im mom auf farmen hab.
War heute mal in Aerie Peak um Leder schonmal im vorraus auf 300 zu bringen aba ich glaub da muss man erst 225 sein um höher zu kommen.

Naja in diesem Sinne


PS: Es macht nichts dass Elfen so groß sind- ich sage immer, wer lang ist wird auch besser getroffen  -Boindys Zweiklinge, Zwergin


----------

